# 12v Vacuum cleaners



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

Which vacuum cleaners would you recommend? I know they are not as good as mains but just for when we are away to keep it tidy!

cheers.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What would I know - I'm a bloke! :roll: 

Mrs Zeb would say don't bother. She has tried one, her friend has tried another in their caravan. Neither would suck the froth off a Guinness. :roll: 

She (Mrs Zeb) now uses one of those little French stiff bristled brushes (like a short flat besom) and a dustpan.

Dave


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Stepps,

As the "Cleaner in Chief", they are a complete waste of money.

Hard bristle brush and dustpan everytime.

Regards

Drew


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I have an inexpensive one bought from a car accessory shop and it's fine. I use it mainly for getting into corners although it will work on carpets etc.

The best thing though for me is an old-fashioned stiff brush and dustpan and then use the mini-vac for the edges and corners.


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

I have a black & decker bagless version and I must say its very good. Can't remember the model number but its the one with the nozzle that folds flat against the body for storage and then can be used in multiple angles - if you get my drift.

I do use a square of the grippy shelf liner stuff on the carpets first to get up the dog and cat hair -though the vac isn't bad at sucking it up, I find I can prolong the battery life this way. If I'm away from mains for a long time I will use a stiff hand brush for most of the van and use the vac for the edges and corners.

Wouldn't want to be without it - especially since the dog and cat seem to tramp in half the field with them each time they come in.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I've been looking for one as well. We have a domestic vacuum cleaner that is not easy to use in the van. 

I searched 'Which' and didn't get a feeling handhelds worked very well. Black & Decker make a nifty flexi hose one. Shame it's not very good in practice. Dyson chip in with a decent one but at a price. Auto Express recommend the Black & Decker Dustbuster Pivot Auto - Suck It To 'Em.

I've concluded it is better to save my money and rely on a good dustpan and brush when away and struggle with the domestic vac at home


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,



I ,ve had two, one from marks &spencer and the other a jcb.


both useless and chucked them away in working order


norm


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

thank you all for replying, its unanimous they are rubbish!, and I already have a dustpan and brush.

thanks.


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

My other half uses a Dyson we have an adapter that plugs into 12v she swears she would not be without it

John


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

stepps110 said:


> thank you all for replying, its unanimous they are rubbish!, and I already have a dustpan and brush.
> 
> thanks.


No they're not! I find mine very useful as I said above and it was only about £13.00. It's ideal for the edges and the hard-to-reach areas.

I think that people possible expect too much from them but, used sensibly, they're a boon.

For that sort of money why not give one a try? You're not risking much!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

stepps110 said:


> and I already have a dustpan and brush.
> .


One refinement on the dustpan and brush ( which I also use in preference to a vacuum cleaner) is to carry a 1" paintbrush too ( housepaint type not artists).

I find it very handy for brushing the dust and grot out of those little corners of a MH where a standard brush won't go. They can be bought cheaply from Poundshops- you don't need an expensive one but it should be soft and flexible.

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I use an old flip flop to brush out the dogs hairs (works a treat)
I then use a stiff brush and pan.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Dyson Animal rechargeable - not cheap but the motorised head is great for dog hair and also has a nozzle for nooks and crannies. Excellent bit of kit. Runs for 6 mins on highest setting and 10 mins on lower setting which is more than sufficient. 

Much better than my dustpan and brush!

I also have one of those rubber brushes for dog hair - its great on car seats and carpets for gathering up hair before the Dyson sees it off!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We have a Black and Decker bagless, it also has a power brush and hose attachment. We never need to use a regular vac as it will clean the van better due to its smaller size. Bare in mind we also travel with a parrot which is good at sharing its seeds.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, usless. At least the couple I have tried were.

Maybe this is why you will see so many at boot sales.

Ray.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yep, usless. At least the couple I have tried were.
> 
> Maybe this is why you will see so many at boot sales.
> 
> Ray.


You dont see the Black and Decker bagless models at boot sales.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Jezport said:


> You dont see the Black and Decker bagless models at boot sales.


But they're not 12v which is what the OP is asking for. I could name several powerful mains vacuum cleaners but not one 12v one.

G


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > You dont see the Black and Decker bagless models at boot sales.
> ...


They are 12v


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Jezport said:


> They are 12v


  

Apologies; you're right, they are. I was thinking you meant the big " proper" bagless vacuum cleaners.

(I'm tempted to say however that the reason you don't find B&D Dustbusters at boot sales is because they've expired with the effort ....that's what happened to ours anyway.)

G


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I used to have an absolutely superb one by Electrolux. It did well in a survey by Auto Express magazine and if anyone's interested here's a link

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/209692/vacuum_test.html

To say that they are all rubbish is nonsense as various people in this thread have proved.

Unfortunately I smashed mine and couldn't be bothered replacing it and bought my cheap one for £13.00. I've had it a year now and it's fine for a quick sweep over and for getting into corners and edges.

I realised that nothing beats a stiff brush, especially if you can take the carpet outside and give it a good brushing.

The mini-vac is then great for the odds and ends.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Hobbyfan,

With all due respect, How do you use one sensibly?

Speaking as a retired electrical engineer, it is impossible from a 12v supply to produce enough suction to suck up dust, cat or dog hairs.

Regards

Drew


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Drew said:


> Hi Hobbyfan,
> 
> Speaking as a retired electrical engineer, it is impossible from a 12v supply to produce enough suction to suck up dust, cat or dog hairs.
> 
> ...


The starter motor on the van is 12V and that is powerful enough to move 5 tonnes. Are you really saying that a vacuum with a 12V motor cannot move dust :lol:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Not a lot


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Drew said:


> Hi Hobbyfan,
> With all due respect, How do you use one sensibly?
> Speaking as a retired electrical engineer, it is impossible from a 12v supply to produce enough suction to suck up dust, cat or dog hairs.


I don't have a dog or a cat so the problem doesn't occur. Did you actually read the test reports that I posted a link to?

We don't all take animals in our 'vans and small vacs can be useful. The Electrolux one that I owned previously was very powerful and I also used it for cleaning the car interior.

I have a 12v trye inflater and, amazingly, it manages to blow up my huge tyres to 80 psi!


----------



## Fireball (Jul 16, 2009)

*Motorhome Vacuum*

Hi, we've bought one of these. I already have the batteries which I use for work, My wife says it's as goods as the home vacuum.

Axminster tools


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

stepps110 said:


> Which vacuum cleaners would you recommend? I know they are not as good as mains but just for when we are away to keep it tidy!
> 
> cheers.


I have quoted the original post, as some people think the question is....

What is your opinion of 12v Vacuums, please answer even if you have not used one in years or have not owned one and used it.

Sorry to sound a bit insulting but some people like to answer just for the sake of it, even if they go completly off topic.

So here is a sensible answer:

_"I would recommend the B & D bagless model, it has massive suction and comes with a power rotating brush and an extension crevice tool. I have one and use it every trip."_

Here is a silly answer:

_" I used a 12v vacuum 20 years ago it was no good so obviously all 12v vacs are useless."_

Rant over :roll:


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

If you read this thread from the beginning you'll find that there are several people who are happy with their 12v vacuum cleaners.

Perhaps they, like me, understand that they are never going to replace their £300 Dyson and use them in a manner that they are intended to be used?

Why are so many others determined to tell us that we're wrong?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hobbyfan said:


> Why are so many others determined to tell us that we're wrong?


Probably because you are so determined to tell them that you are right! :wink: :lol: :lol:

They are just expressing their opinions, and trying to help the OP in doing so.

You think they are great . . . others think they are useless.

Does that automatically mean handbags at 20 paces? 8O :lol: :lol:

How can people get worked up about a bloody vacuum cleaner!! 8O 8O

Please, please don't let this thread degenerate into fisticuffs or I shall lose the will to live! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Hobbyfan said:
> 
> 
> > Why are so many others determined to tell us that we're wrong?
> ...


I'm not actually, I've only ever written that I've been happy with mine!

Others seem determined to damn the entire breed because of their own experiences with what may have been a rubbishy model!

I think that my link to the Auto Express test report shows that there are some 12v vacs that do a decent job.

I'm going for my handbag but before I use it I'll give it a good cleaning out with my 12v mini-vac.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Simple you get what you pay for, from free to £139 thats a lot of difference. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hobbyfan said:


> Why are so many others determined to tell us that we're wrong?


Probably because you are so determined to tell them that you are right! :wink: :lol: :lol:

They are just expressing their opinions, and trying to help the OP in doing so.

You think they are great . . . others think they are useless.

Does that automatically mean handbags at 20 paces? 8O :lol: :lol:

How can people get worked up about a bloody vacuum cleaner!! 8O 8O

Please, please don't let this thread degenerate into fisticuffs or I shall lose the will to live! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

All right - you only need to tell me once!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is the one I have Good 12v Car Vac

I think this is the sort of advice that ther OP is looking for


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

I have given an honest opinion to a question asked by a member of the forum. 

I personally bought one that was highly recommended by the Daily Mail, a Ewebank rechargeable that was sold by Lakeland. This was utterly useless and discarded in a very short time. My money was refunded without question

I borrowed another from a friend and found that it was just as bad. 
By resorting to a stiff hand brush I could do a far better job and much quicker.

I don't have a dog or cat, so no animal hairs to bother about, only everyday dust and crumbs etc.

Regards

Drew


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Drew said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have given an honest opinion to a question asked by a member of the forum.
> 
> ...


The OP asks for advice on 12V vacs not rechargeable as yours was.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

THE RECHARGEABLE ONE WAS 12v.

It also could be used direct from a 12v supply.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

My Mrs really really likes hoovering, I don't know why, but "needed" a vacuum while away from home, almost regardless of suckability. 

For such a demanding hooverer, she finds the bagless, corded, folding 12v Black and Decker was really quite good.

My Dad, who never hoovers, recently bought the Dyson DC31 Animal with tools. He was impressed when the Dyson service engineer used one to clean up after fixing the mains one he doesn't use. As already stated, it only runs for 6 minutes per 3 hour charge, but by crikey, does it suck. SHMBO really did get quite overcome with excitement, but reckons its not worth the dosh. Obviously, you would need an inverter as well to make it 12voltable


----------

